# LA Pro Store /Lure party invite/Haul: May 18



## asteffey (May 18, 2006)

Pure bliss! 
Excited to go to the Lure party, hopefully, I will see some of you there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Goods: 
Brush Cleanser
Hyper Real Pressed Powder
187 Brushes x 2
Dress Khaki LLL
Bright Fuschia Pigment
Turquoise Glitter Pigment
Water Mixing Medium
Invisible Set Powder
Pink Cabana Lipstick
Lashes x 2
Cabana Nail Lacquer
Seadip Nail Lacquer


----------



## Wattage (May 18, 2006)

OOOH 2 187s!! So awesomely indulgent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that hot post card! Nice!


----------



## asteffey (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_OOOH 2 187s!! So awesomely indulgent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that hot post card! Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha, that is how i roll. my life's motto: awesomely indulgent.


----------



## jess98765 (May 18, 2006)

omg 2 187s!!! omg! ohhh, have you used your nail polishes yet?? let us know how they turn out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and have mac changed their packaging for their lashes now?? that's kinda strange!


----------



## asteffey (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_omg 2 187s!!! omg! ohhh, have you used your nail polishes yet?? let us know how they turn out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and have mac changed their packaging for their lashes now?? that's kinda strange!_

 

no, those lashes are pro-only. i'm painting my nails tomorrow


----------



## Darleene (May 18, 2006)

wow.. 2 187? .. great haul!
i love the lashes!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Oooooh my! tell me how the Hyper Real pressed powder works for u, im dying to Know..... and icant wait to see a pic of u with the lashes on.  awsome haul.  And please do a look with the "bright fushia pig" i want to see how that one looks to.  okay im demanding way to much sorry hehe


----------



## asteffey (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Oooooh my! tell me how the Hyper Real pressed powder works for u, im dying to Know..... and icant wait to see a pic of u with the lashes on.  awsome haul.  And please do a look with the "bright fushia pig" i want to see how that one looks to.  okay im demanding way to much sorry hehe_

 

i tottallyyy will.


----------



## Luxurious (May 19, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## alysia (May 19, 2006)

love Pink Cabana


----------



## mspixieears (May 23, 2006)

Gush, 2 #187s! Ah to be that extravagant!


----------



## Dawn (May 23, 2006)

I love that one nail polish!!  Envious of your 187's too.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 23, 2006)

Ohhh love your haul. We need to go to LA Pro together. We could really do some damage. lol It's not my favorite store due to the MA's. But, they have everything. hehehe :-D


----------



## asteffey (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_Ohhh love your haul. We need to go to LA Pro together. We could really do some damage. lol It's not my favorite store due to the MA's. But, they have everything. hehehe :-D_

 
yeah, the MA's can get on the bitchy side, b ut whatevs. YES! we can shop it up.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 2, 2006)

ooh ooh, put palatial lustreglass over pink cabana...you will LOVE!~


----------

